# what is this thing on my Zoa?



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

the one sticks out on the left side... Is that a zoa eating pest?? it's translucent, I don't know if that is nudibranch... 
I probably dip this ome into freshwater but can anyone ID that thing please??


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

It could be a zoa pest, I have seen some of those zoa eating nudi's have a very light colour when they are small. But it looks like from the picture to be a tiney polyp or anenome. The nudi's will end up moving on eventually. If you get the nudi's buy some coral dip ( sorry can't remember the name off hand ) and that will help control them and is harmless to your zoas / corals. 

hope that helps a little


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

coral dip is usless conpaired to freash water dips


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

scott tang said:


> coral dip is usless conpaired to freash water dips


Yes and no. I have used both with great success. But for zoas it is a bit more risky . I have lost more zoas to fresh water dips than to coral dip. Some zoas are more sensitive to fresh water and don't survive a fresh water dip unforunatley. Coral dip is fairly effective but I found you had to leave the frag in the dip for longer periods of time than recommended . But that being said I have lost frags using that stuff too. I found flat worm exit the best to get rid of Nudi's. Kills the Nudi's in seconds.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I find most pests will float off a frag swished for a few quick seconds in a fw dip.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Just-Koi said:


> Yes and no. I have used both with great success. But for zoas it is a bit more risky . I have lost more zoas to fresh water dips than to coral dip. Some zoas are more sensitive to fresh water and don't survive a fresh water dip unforunatley. Coral dip is fairly effective but I found you had to leave the frag in the dip for longer periods of time than recommended . But that being said I have lost frags using that stuff too. I found flat worm exit the best to get rid of Nudi's. Kills the Nudi's in seconds.


wheres this info coming from i have done 2-4 min dips in fw for almost a year now 50 difent frags altleast. none died if yours die it means they are weak already or you didnt make sure they were closed beforhand

freash water kills flat worms of difrent sorts coral rx coral revive and the rest of them cant and its been prooven !


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

scott tang said:


> wheres this info coming from i have done 2-4 min dips in fw for almost a year now 50 difent frags altleast. none died if yours die it means they are weak already or you didnt make sure they were closed beforhand
> 
> freash water kills flat worms of difrent sorts coral rx coral revive and the rest of them cant and its been prooven !


As mentioned before,,,, Yes fresh water dips work,,,,,,,, but it doesn't kill the nudi eggs. ( not much does really ) A couple weeks later you have to do it again.. adding more stress to your frags.... over and over and over again.. . Flat worm exit by far is the best... for zoa frag dips etc... anyhow you're off topic.... it's about what is in the picture... maybe a glass anemone ??

As was my comment to the original poster... just trying to help. ( not sure why this got off topic ) ????


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Just-Koi said:


> As mentioned before,,,, Yes fresh water dips work,,,,,,,, but it doesn't kill the nudi eggs. ( not much does really ) A couple weeks later you have to do it again.. adding more stress to your frags.... over and over and over again.. . Flat worm exit by far is the best... for zoa frag dips etc... anyhow you're off topic.... it's about what is in the picture... maybe a glass anemone ??
> 
> As was my comment to the original poster... just trying to help. ( not sure why this got off topic ) ????


were still talking about what dip works thats not off topick and flat worm exit does not kill other pests nothing kills eggs you just have to inspect your frags 
if a fresh water dip streses out my zoas why are they open 4 mins after ?

and umm we got off topick as you call it because you decided to tell me my method doesnt work well theres not one pest on my frags so think what you will


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

scott tang said:


> were still talking about what dip works thats not off topick and flat worm exit does not kill other pests nothing kills eggs you just have to inspect your frags
> if a fresh water dip streses out my zoas why are they open 4 mins after ?
> 
> and umm we got off topick as you call it because you decided to tell me my method doesnt work well theres not one pest on my frags so think what you will


Actually..... I have agreed with you both times. Water dips work fine. I never said they didn't. ( didn't always work for me and that's my experience ) There are other methods out there that work too. You are the one that said "coral dip is useless". ( that's your opinion ) I was just trying to help out the poster with a suggestion as to what may be on his frag. I'm glad you have no pests on your zoas. keep up the good work.

To the original poster .... I apologize for this getting out of hand . Maybe someone else might be able to help ID what is on your frag as I believe that is the original question. Good luck.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks all for the input on this.. I actually took it out using a tweezer.. I don't know if I did the right thing but oh well.. 

about the FW dip, do you match all water parameter ( ph temp etc)? Can I just use warm( well close to tank water temp) tap water with prime?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I personally just use tap water roughly same temp as tank water. Its only for a few seconds so it shouldn't really hurt it. Corals can be out of the water for quite a long time (Google pics of coral reefs at low tide) so they are tougher than we sometimes give them credit for.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes and even tougher in their natural environment


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

If you are looking for a decent dip CoralRX is a good one.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

people say to much ph temp and all of that how i look at it is if you dont its going to piss off the pest way more then the zoa so as long as its not ice cold or boiling i use out of the tap 

coral dip is good for sps lps and other softies that you will kill in fw


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

As for the pest it looks like it could be a Aptasia Anemone which is a pest . Can't for sure tell the picture is not that clear . It was a good idea to remove it if it was.


----------

